

My Weekend (48 Hours Dev Time) Project. Anagram Creator for 'Words With Friends' - spoiledtechie
http://dolphinwords.com/
I liked this one a lot better than http://www.wineverygame.com/ because its live results. I had to make a cleaner interface. I don't condone cheating and don't actually use it, but I wanted to jump on the scrabble band wagon that will only continue to grow.
This was a neat project too because I had to learn Word Search Algorithms. This was the most intense part and I was actually able to port Search Algorithms to strictly LINQ based.
======
spoiledtechie
I liked this one a lot better than <http://www.wineverygame.com/> because its
live results. I had to make a cleaner interface. I don't condone cheating and
don't actually use it, but I wanted to jump on the scrabble band wagon that
will only continue to grow.

This was a neat project too because I had to learn Word Search Algorithms.
This was the most intense part and I was actually able to port Search
Algorithms to strictly LINQ based.

